# ResultSet erweitern ?



## ScheffK0ch (26. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir ein Programm gebastelt, mit dem ich per JDBC eine Datenbank abfrage. 
Dabei frage ich nur die ersten 10 Zeilen der Ergebnisse ab.

SELECT * FROM Tabelle FETCH FIRST 10 ROWS ONLY

Das ganze wird dann in ne JTable gepackt und sieht ganz toll aus ;o)
Nun möchte ich unter die Tabelle einen Button packen mit dem die nächsten 10 Ergebnisse angezeigt werden.

Mein Problem ist nun, daß ich nicht weiß wie ich es anstelle, die nächsten 10 Ergebnisse abzufragen. Ich möchte dabei _nicht_ von vorneherein 20 Reihen abrufen und nur 10 anzeigen lassen. Bei so kleinen Mengen wäre das ganze ja kein Problem, aber wenn es über 5000 Zeilen gibt, kann das ganze doch mal was länger dauern.

Ist es möglich mein ResultSet zu "erweitern" ? 
Oder eine neue SQl-Anfrage zu schicken die mir die nächsten 10 Ergebnisse liefert?

Falls es dafür schon einen Thread gibt, entschuldige ich mich hiermit schonmal vorsichtshalber. Habe allerdings keinen gefunden.

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Mühen,
ScheffK0ch!


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2007)

in MySQL wärs glaube ich 
LIMIT 4990,5000

wie die allgemeine Sytax aussieht/ ob diese es ist/ ob es überhaupt eine gibt/ wo die gut beschrieben ist
kann ich grad nicht sagen 

welche DB ist es denn?

woher weißt du von diesem "FETCH ... ", steht dort nicht mehr?
ist doch eine ähnliche Aufgabenstellung


----------



## AlArenal (26. Mrz 2007)

Beschäftige dich mal mit SQL. Schau die die Doku zu SELECT zu deiner DB an und schau mal auf den Teil, wo LIMIT erklärt wird.


----------



## ScheffK0ch (26. Mrz 2007)

Ist ne DB2 Datenbank.


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2007)

Suche: DB2 LIMIT
Erstes Ergebnis: http://www.schmidt.kg/cma/a159/o-/r27/index2.htm


----------

